# Asus A7V8X-X erkennt CPU nicht korrekt



## zinion (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen AthlonXP 2600+ (OPN AXDA2600DKV3D - also 333Mhz FSB). Auf meinem alten ASRock  K7S8X wurde die CPU auch korrekt erkannt (also beim Booten wurde XP2600+ angezeigt).

Jetzt habe ich ein neues ASUS A7V8X-X und nach dem einschalten und in der Windows Systemsteuerung wird immer nur ein Athlon 2000+ erkannt - Taktfrequenz ist aber korrekt auf 12.5+133 = 2083Mhz eingestellt. In der Systemsteuerung werden auch 2,08Ghz angezeigt. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum das Teil immer als 2000+ erkannt wird und vielleicht einen Lösungsvorschlag? Hab schon ewig in Google und Google Groups verbracht und das Support-Formular auf der Asus-Site ist kaputt


----------



## server (14. Februar 2004)

Mhm, wenn er 2,08 GHZ anzeigt, passt das doch, oder?

Dein Problem ist jetzt, so wie ich das sehe, dass du nicht weisst, welche angabe jetzt stimmt?

Ich würde mir ein Benchmark Programm herunterladen, mit dem kannst du berechnen, wieviel deine CPU wirklich hergibt an Leistung und du kannst dir auch die Prozessordaten anschauen.

Ich empfehle Sandra von SiSoftware, downloadbar unter LINK , ist ca. 6,85 MB groß.

Nach dem Installieren von dem Programm öffnest du es und klickst auf CPU & BIOS Information. Dann siehst du, welchen Prozessor du drinnen hast.

Und du kannst die Leistung deines Prozessors ermitteln mit CPU Arithmetic Benchmark, es gibt dort auch Vergleichswerte, was ein AMD 2600+ haben müsste.


----------



## zinion (14. Februar 2004)

Hm ja, ich werd mal nen Benchmarktest machen. Es passt schon mit den 2,08Ghz aber es ist doch nich normal, daß er ihn als 2000+ erkennt, das alte Board hat ja auch 2600+ angezeigt...

Also die CPU sagt anscheinend sie wär ne 2000er, laut AIDA CPUID jedenfalls. Weiss aber nicht, ob die Info aus der CPU oder vom Board kommt, weil auf dem alten wars ja korrekt.... Ich guck jetzt nochmal mit Sandra.


----------



## server (14. Februar 2004)

Das müsste ja vor dem booten auch erscheinen.

Ich hab nämlich auch einen AMD 2600+ und wenn ich den Multiplikator auf AUTO stelle, kommt vor dem Booten eine Fehlermeldung, dass ihm der Multiplikator fehlt, aber im BIOS zeigt er mir an, dass ein AMD 2600+ drinnen ist.

Ich würde eher auf die BIOS Informationen als auf Windowsinformationen vertrauen *g*


----------



## zinion (17. Februar 2004)

Also laut Benchmark und allen anderen Anzeigen läuft das Ding wie es soll. Leicht schneller als die Referenzsysteme mit 2600+. Also stör ich mich einfach nich weiter dran. Habe das alte Board nicht mehr da, auf dem es richtig angezeigt wurde, aber habe auch keine große Lust ihn ständig umzusetzen, denke das bkommt ihm nicht gut, vor allem die Action mit dem Lüfter immer....

Beim letzten Board war die Anzeige auch abhängig davon, wie ich ihn getaktet habe. Habe ich ihn niedriger getaktet wurde er als 2000+ angezeigt, höher als 2600+...najo was solls.

Danke für die Antworten.


----------

